
Resistbot - rbanffy
https://resist.bot/
======
conmarap
I've used this before with Messenger. It's pretty well made/user friendly and
I did receive responses from reps and senators. It really saves you time when
you have to go to each of your reps' websites and submit all your information
into a form.

